# Can male rabbit have tits and more questions about my rabbits



## zuppa (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi. Smokey is about 11-12 weeks old and with me about 3 weeks now, I was told it's a boy I've tried to check myself but maybe was too early and I couldn't find any evidence, can't be too sure about penis either, but today while brushing I've just discovered quite large tits and had to check for testicles again - still no sign for them. 
My other rabbit Leo is 12 weeks today and we thought it's a girl until discovered his testicles about 2 weeks ago, he's very nice was a bit of disappointment but now after a couple weeks feels alright. He's actually very brave and curious and when I saw him for first time I thought he might be a boy but was reassured it's a girl. 
Smokey's family were 100% sure it's a boy but I have a feeling it's not, won't fight just hiding if anything and not showing any initiative, Leo was so happy when I introduced them he literally won't leave Smokey alone for a moment and Smokey just ignores where possible or hiding from him. They are in separate cages since day one now after 3 weeks Smokey also likes Leo but just kinda accepts his interest they communicate through cages but Leo is really hot he is trying to cut the wires and mate Smokey, Smokey says hello but not showing any initiative and actually lets him dominate.
I would actually be quite happy if it was a girl. 



What I was going to ask is can 11-12 weeks old loop male rabbit have tits and still no sign of testicles? When can I be sure if it's a girl? There are two small white beans on the both sides of 'penis' looking healthy just like glands, it's maybe a really dumb question but just needed to ask! Thank you!

P.S. apologies for dark photos I need a new camera asap




Leo


----------



## SableSteel (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, male rabbits can have nipples. You might not be able to see testicles or a penis at that age. At that age the shape of the vent is the best determining factor for sex.
Here's a picture example (not my picture)


----------



## zuppa (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for that, I will have to check again paying more attention to distance between anus and penis/vagina, but honestly in this photo they look very similar. For Leo his penis is quite long so no questions there. For Smokey, he/she is only one week younger than Leo, but I would hardly call it a tube honestly. Will check again tomorrow, thanks again


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 3, 2019)

Please split them up incase Smokey is a female! They should not be housed together until both spayed/neutered and given time for hormones to dissapear.


----------



## zuppa (Feb 4, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> Please split them up incase Smokey is a female! They should not be housed together until both spayed/neutered and given time for hormones to dissapear.


Yes they never shared same cage because I wanted to introduce them properly and they are in their own 100 cm cages they can see each other I moved cages closer now so they can touch each other. 

I adopted Leo 3rd January he was about 8 weeks and I was sure he's a girl, he liked me immediately when I visited his family there were still 4 kits and their mom, he just came to me and wanted to communicate, and he was the one I actually picked from the photos before I came. He was generally very friendly from beginning and after I brushed his coat, trimmed his nails and removed a few poops stuck to his bottom he just accepted me as his family. Now after one months I think we have a very good relationship here.

Smokey arrived one week later and I was told it was a boy. 
By the way I've checked again today and I think now that she's definitely a girl, I will check a couple weeks later but I am pretty sure now it is she.

Anyway, where she came from she was handled by boys pretty often and was a bit defensive even bit my hand on a few occasions, I used same tactics with her and brushed her coat, trimmed her nails on the second evening and she accepted me after that, after one week she was feeling completely safe she's completely different temperament and different habits than Leo, lots of personality and eats more than Leo, well she's a lop and Leo is dwarf mix so she's bigger in size and it's normal I guess. She's about one week younger than Leo.

They definitely like each other but I am going to keep them separated until they are fixed and a few weeks after that. 

There's one more rescued rabbit in the house his name is Fred, and they also can see him in his cage but he is only about two weeks here and looks like he is okay now but that's another story and I also have a few questions there I will ask some other day.


----------

